# iTouch as a Palm Replacement?



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

My wife is a Power Palm user and I was thinking that it might make sense to move here over to an itouch. The main application she uses is the Calendar and Address book. Anyone gone from a Palm to an iTouch? Is there another alternative I should look into? 

Thoughts on migrating from Palm to itouch both in the sense of calendar and in regards to the address book?


----------



## erosroadie (Jan 9, 2007)

Ron Barry said:


> My wife is a Power Palm user and I was thinking that it might make sense to move here over to an itouch. The main application she uses is the Calendar and Address book. Anyone gone from a Palm to an iTouch? Is there another alternative I should look into?
> 
> Thoughts on migrating from Palm to itouch both in the sense of calendar and in regards to the address book?


Can't comment on i-touch but I moved from a Palm Tungsten T5 to a BlackBerry 8830 (w/Verizon) when I changed jobs and would never go back. The Palm was great, but I could only sync data with MS Outlook or Lotus Notes via a cable, so I had to be near the computer to do this.

With the BlackBerry, I have the Enterprise Package for corporate e-mail. If your wife has a corporate e-mail account, she could get the same package and have that sync to her handheld, as well as her corporate Address Book, To Do List, Calendar, etc&#8230; _wirelessly_. I usually receive e-mails on my BlackBerry before I receive them on my laptop.

If she does not have a corporate account, then she can still sync the important databases to a computer (except e-mail) through a USB cable.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I used a Palm Tungsten T for years and moved to BB and then iPhone (which is essentially the same as iTouch). I assume from your description that she's looking just for a PDA without phone?

I can tell you that the biggest thing I think she's going to have to learn how to deal with is not so much how the application functions or integrates with a computer (because they do that just as well with a Palm or an Apple) but how to use it. I'd advise her to sit down with one and use it for a little while... i.e., the typing, searching, etc. If she's not into the all-in-one phone, PDA, etc., then the Palm may be better. If she's into music then iTouch may be a good solution. 

I was never impressed with the Blackberry's calendar, personally


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yep.. Definitely PDA would be the top use. She used the Palm on a daily basis with heavy Calendar use. She does not use any of the Calendar enhancements the Palm offers. Having the Video and MP3 would be nice additions. Also have wireless at home so I would integrate that into our home network. 

Is the Calendar App on the Touch in line with the one on the Palm? We have a IMac (Leopard) and a PC. IS there a way to sync to a web app that can then be used both by the Mac and PC? 

Any productivity Apps that really shine on the Touch for a person that does a lot of planning (Also Franklin type style?)


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Ron Barry said:


> Yep.. Definitely PDA would be the top use. She used the Palm on a daily basis with heavy Calendar use. She does not use any of the Calendar enhancements the Palm offers. Having the Video and MP3 would be nice additions. Also have wireless at home so I would integrate that into our home network.
> 
> Is the Calendar App on the Touch in line with the one on the Palm? We have a IMac (Leopard) and a PC. IS there a way to sync to a web app that can then be used both by the Mac and PC?
> 
> Any productivity Apps that really shine on the Touch for a person that does a lot of planning (Also Franklin type style?)


Why not stay with Palm and get a Treo? Someone that really likes a Palm may not be thrilled with the alternatives. That's not to say they may not be more powerful, but they're different.

The Palm OS look and feel has remained basically the same since the first Pilot. There's a lot bad about this, but some good. They tend to get very good battery life and are quite simple to use.

The Treos like every other smart phone out there has its quirks, but basically they work pretty well. She may enjoy the benefits of having her phone/pda in the same package.

Anyway, just something to think about. I'd suggest the Palm Centro or possibly the 755P they're basically the same with slight difference in size, shape and a little bit in functionality (GPS functions mostly).


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I have thought about that.. But I am not a big fan of tying the PDA functionality to the phone though at times she has mentioned having one to do it all would be nice. I also would not want to get into a data type phone plan so if that is one of the things I would need to do to go this route, I think it would be a show stopper. But definitely something worth considering. 

What is making me shy away from the Palm is that my gut is telling me this technology is slowing going away and might make sense to move to another system.


----------

